# Wax worms



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

is it ok to feed wax worms from the bait shop to your piranha's!!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i would imagine so









they are just a grub. i say...go for it!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

*Moved to feeding discussion*


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

have you tried feeding them to your piranha yet?


----------

